# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  قطرات الندى

## مجد0

في يوم كان العقل ينزف والقلم محتار كيف يكتب ماينزفه ذلك العقل لأنها 
ثواني وسوف يكون العقل في خبر كان القلم المحتار!!نعم نعم هي
قطرات الندى التي بذلك المعان الجلي فيها سوف تنزف معك أيها العقل
وسوف تنفك أزمه الحيره عندي أنا القلم ولكن سوف يكون نزفها بعبرات
فيها سوف تنزف قطرات من الندى حتى يتكون سيل مهول من ذالك النزف
نعم هي تلك الأرض التي دمرها أعداء الله
نعم هي(ســــــــــامراء) 

سامراااااااااااااااااء
ذلك الصرح الذي حطم كيد الأعداء بعلوه ونوره وكسر حصون كسرى التي سعى الأعداء لتلميعها 
بنور مزيف ولكن يأبى الله إلاأن يتم نوره ولوكره المشركون والمنافقون لاحول ولا قوه إلا بالله على أعداء أل محمد
الذين يسعون وهل سعيهم إلا بطلان؟ في تدمير تلك الأصرح العظيمه فلقد حطمت أعداء أل محمد منارات الهدى
وضياء الكون ونور القلوب تلك المنارات التي يرتقي بها العقل أي إنسان عندما ينظر إليها يشعر وكأنما آفاق العلم
والهدى تتفتح أمامه كما وكأنها أبواب مصفوفه يحتار الأنسان من أي باب يدخل لأن كل باب يحمل رووعة من العلم
الخفي والحقائق التي تحمل بين طياتها ورقات كل ورقه تحمل وريقه وكل وريقه تحمل قطره من الندى وقطره الندى
هذه التي ترى في ظاهرها اللمعان والصفاء وهذه القطره ذريرات تجمعت حتى كونت تلك القطره فهذه الصوره الجماليه
عندما أنقلها إلى حقيقه كونيه نسير عليها وفيها ومعها في أهل البيت الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيراً
تمثل صوره من أروع الصورحيث بدأ الكون وخُلق من نورهم يليها خلق أبينا آدم عليه السلام بدأ النسل على وجه 
الكرة الأرضيه إلى أن أتى خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين أبا لقاسم محمد لينشر رساله الحق التي جمعت فيه عليه السلام 
وهي مكمله لرسالة الأنبياء فهي للأنس والجن كافه وبعدعا بعث الله وصي رسوله الأمام علي عليه السلام ثم بدأت
الأنوار تتوالا على وجه الأرض إلى أن تكون بحر الندى لهذا الكون من نورهم والذي يختمه الله بقيام القائم 
من أل محمد المهدي المنتظر المكمل لبحر الندى الذي تستحي قطره الندى من نورهم فتسقط من الورقه 
بكل خجل إلى أن تقع على الأرض
فسلام الله على أهل بيته الأطهار أجمعين
وفي النهايه هذا مانزفه العقل بعبارات نسجتها مخيلتي وخطها القلم المحتار
(مجد0)
يهمني رأيكم في مانسجته بخط يدي

----------


## مجد0

*أتمنى من كل يشرفني في صفحتي* 
*أن لايبخل علي بالرد فالصدر والقلب رحب*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*غاليتي سلم نبض قلمك

::

انتي بغيتي راينااا بصدق لأكنني كاني اقرا مقال وليست خاطره 
لأكن بامكانكِ تعديلهاا وتنسيقهاا الي شكل خاطره ,,!
لديك قلم فابهريناا بما يحتويه 

::

موفقينـ*

----------


## MOONY

عزيزتي مجد
يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
على هذا الطرح المعبر 
 اتمنى أن أجد لكِ المزيد 
تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*واصلي اخيه* 

*فقلمك مبدع وسيكون له صدى ان شاء الله ان واصلتي وابدعتي* 



*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

لكم الله يآل المصطفى .....مظلومين مُشردين.........


حتى قبوركم الولهى لم تأمن من شر أعداءكم...


اسأل الله أن تُشيّد قبب وتعتلي منارات لمحمد وآل محمد ...صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..

غاليتي مجد ..

سلم حرفكِ الموالي.....الغيور الرائع...

وأنالكِ الله زيارتهم في الدنيا ولاحرمنا وإياكم من نيل شفاعتهم بالآخرة ..


نرتقب كل همس لكلماتكِ بيننا...فكوني بالقرب..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مجد0

*أشكرلك مرورك (زهره البنفسج) وهذه كماقلت هي عبارات نزفها قلمي 
ليست بخاطره أوشعر يسلمووووووووو غاليتي*

----------


## مجد0

الشكر موصول لكل من زار صفحتي المتواضعه
غاليتي(دمعه على السطور)و(نور الهدى)

----------


## جنى الورود

*كل الشكر لك عزيزتي ودمت بخير*

----------


## مجد0

*كل الشكر لك جنى الورود على المرور الأكثر من رائع*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أخت مجد إنك في المجد يوم كتبتي عن أهل البيت وما أروع استشهادك بآيات القرآن في مقالك أو خاطرتك لديك صور بلاغيه رائعة ومقالك نحويا محكم تقريبا غير ان الأفكار تحتاج إلى ترتيب بصورة أكثر قلمك أحد اسلحة الحق فاشحدي الهمة ودعي الكسل أ التكاسل في نشر تراث أهل البيت فهو في ميزانك 
دمتم موفقين

----------


## لمعة

جميله هــــــــــــــــي قطراااااااااااااات الندى 

جميله وصافيه وهي تتسااااااااااااااقط على الورد 

جميله هي وجميله خاااااااااصة أنها معطــــــــــــــــــــــــــره بعطــــــــــــــــرولاية أهل بيت النبوه ومعدن الرساله 

والصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآل محمد

----------


## مجد0

*شكرا لمرورك الميمون في صفحتي المتواضعه(لمعه)*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تمتلكين أنامل لتمسك قلم ليبث ما تحتويه جعبتكِ من عبارات أكثر من رائعة 
اسعدكِ الله وزادكِ خيرا في تنمية موهبتكِ لنراكِ تصعدي سلم الشموخ والرقي
 
*

----------


## مجد0

شكرا لمرورك (حبي عترة محمد) وما أمتلكه لاشي في حق آل الرسول عليهم أفضل الصلاه وأتم التسليم فهو منهم وإليهم

----------


## мίşş ω๏̯͡๏ώ

كلمآإت في قمــۃ
 رٍوٍعٍــۃ
  
يـξـطيڪ رٍبي آإلف عآإفيـۃ
 
۾  ـآإننحرٍم جديدڪ
 
تـζـيآإتي

----------


## مجد0

*شكر لمرورك في صفحتي المتواضعه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مجودة 

رغم قدم ما كتبته 
الا انه نال من الفخر بك 
رمزا ناسجا ومحبا لأهل البيت  عليهم السلام
في صرحنا هذا 

موفقة اخية 
انسجي فهناك من ينتظر كتاباتك

 :amuse:

----------

